# New Forum Slogan?



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

"The Post-Shinn Era Begins" is sort of bland and we can definitely do better than that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm not any good at this but I'll try and come up with a few


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ah, here's what I came up with in about 5 min.

"We got the hustle, just waitin on the flow"

"Bright future is on the horizin in Charlotte"

"Here to prove that NC basketball isn't just about college"

"Bobcats are on the prowl"

"MJ and Co. got us headed in the right direction"


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

"Every win's an upset"

"EO50's Block Party"

"The 'Stache bringin greatness to Charlotte"

"Stormin (or Drizzlin) for Bernie one last time"

"Waitin on a real coach"

"Atleast we draft well"


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Here's a few......

"Always cap space for LeBron"

"Hearing the roar for the first time"

"Attack of the Cats"

"The 'Stache, not letting us crash"


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

Haha, I like "Every win's an upset".

Or "Charlotte. At least we're not New York."


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

MusaSK said:


> Haha, I like "Every win's an upset".
> 
> Or "Charlotte. At least we're not New York."


Haha Owned. 

"We almost found the answer, but the question still remains."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Any more suggestions? I guess we can have a vote.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Premier said:


> Any more suggestions? I guess we can have a vote.


For this year at least it should be every wins an upset. Lets see what happens in the Draft and then change it later on.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

BUMP

Any more suggestions?


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd like to go with Every Win's an Upset.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

"Okafor and Oden can be a terrific duo"

"This is the McInnis crew"

"Eric Williams is the moral winner of Bobcats Survivor"

"There is always next year" (it serves for Atlanta too :sad: )


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I like "Every win is an upset," but if the Bobcats improve this offseason, the slogan wouldn't apply. In the case that the Bobcats field a playoff bound team next season, how about "Bobcats Reloaded?" We may very well have to come up with two slogans for each scenario.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

If we pick another UNC player I'll just go ahead and throw out

"The Charlotte Tarheels" or something along those lines

But I guess Every Win's An Upset is the temporary choice like you said


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Coach Larry Brown and bust!






(runs)


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

"Butch Carter next season? No Camby in Charlotte!"


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

How about "On the Cusp of Mediocrity?" :biggrin:


----------

